# Honestly did not know where to place this.



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

One of our dogs is getting fat. She is not eating that much here. She is not two yet and is very over weight . She leaves in the mornings and wiggles out of the fence and is gone for sometime. 

I was wondering if anyone has an idea on a camera that we could put other collar to see where she is going? 

We have got to do something but every time we think that we have found where she is getting out she finds another place.


----------



## MCNSemperFi (Mar 25, 2014)

Freyadog said:


> One of our dogs is getting fat. She is not eating that much here. She is not two yet and is very over weight . She leaves in the mornings and wiggles out of the fence and is gone for sometime.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has an idea on a camera that we could put other collar to see where she is going?
> 
> We have got to do something but every time we think that we have found where she is getting out she finds another place.


Is she getting fat or is she pregnant?

There are several cameras out there, but it all depends on how much you want to spend. You could always follow her when she wiggles out to see where she is going.

Personally, I would be more concerned with figuring out a way to keep her home because if something happens while she's out, you could be liable for damages. Plus, you don't want her getting hurt while she's away.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

MCNSemperFi said:


> Is she getting fat or is she pregnant?
> 
> There are several cameras out there, but it all depends on how much you want to spend. You could always follow her when she wiggles out to see where she is going.
> 
> Personally, I would be more concerned with figuring out a way to keep her home because if something happens while she's out, you could be liable for damages. Plus, you don't want her getting hurt while she's away.


She can't get pregnant. All females here have been spayed. We have tried and tried to keep her here outside of chaining her up. She knows all the neighbors farms and is comfortable in her prowling. I think that one of the farms has cat food down where she can get to it. Gonna look into a cheap camera if there is such a thing and just see where she heads.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.dogtek.com/eyenimal/


----------



## MCNSemperFi (Mar 25, 2014)

Freyadog said:


> She can't get pregnant. All females here have been spayed. We have tried and tried to keep her here outside of chaining her up. She knows all the neighbors farms and is comfortable in her prowling. I think that one of the farms has cat food down where she can get to it. Gonna look into a cheap camera if there is such a thing and just see where she heads.


Just thought I would check because she wouldn't be the first dog to go exploring and come back pregnant. 

We had a dog that always escaped to our neighbor's house as he loved to play with their dog, so I totally understand how difficult it can be to keep them in if they want to get out. Once we blocked off all possibility of digging under the fence, he began going over the fence - it was a 6 foot fence. lol! They can sure be persistent.

Here's a pet camera that I saw recently, but I don't know much about it. It's cheaper than something like a gopro and actually meant for dogs.


----------



## MCNSemperFi (Mar 25, 2014)

Grimm said:


> http://www.dogtek.com/eyenimal/


Apparently I was typing at the same time Grimm posted as this is the one that I linked to only it was on Amazon.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Just went in and took a look. That is exactly what we want. I had no idea they made them. Going to go back and order one right now. Thank you both so much. I worry about this girls weight and this will figure it out for us. Thank you again


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

MCNSemperFi said:


> Apparently I was typing at the same time Grimm posted as this is the one that I linked to only it was on Amazon.


I also did a search on google for the cameras for cat collars. They are smaller and can be cheaper but same memory.

https://www.google.com/search?q=cat...amera&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&tbm=shop


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Finding where the dog is escaping may not solve the problem. Creative animals will often find or make new openings. We had a dog like that and the way we stopped her was by running electric wire around the top of the fence and around the bottom (about 4 inches above ground level). That kept her from digging or climbing out. Fence chargers come in battery, solar, and 110 volt models and are relatively cheap.

Good luck. A determine animal can be difficult to stop.


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

One of my neighbors thought feeding my watch dog was a good idea. After asking him to send the dog home instead of feeding it, with him smiling about it liking his place better than mine, I told him I would have to shoot the animal if it wouldn't stay where it belonged. Two weeks later I seen him calling my dog over to his place and feeding it treats. When he seen me coming up the road, he shooed the dog home and smiled at me as I pulled in to my place. I promptly shot the dog and explained to him that I got rid of cars when they quit working also. He no longer calls my dogs over to his place or allows his to wander mine.


----------



## MCNSemperFi (Mar 25, 2014)

brucehylton said:


> I promptly shot the dog and explained to him that I got rid of cars when they quit working also. He no longer calls my dogs over to his place or allows his to wander mine.


So because you wanted to prove a point to your neighbor, you shot your dog? Disgusting.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

MCNSemperFi said:


> So because you wanted to prove a point to your neighbor, you shot your dog? Disgusting.


I'm sure he is the same type of guy that would murder his kids because they didn't make their beds or do their chores.

:eyebulge:

Pride gets the better of some people. That is why it is considered a DEADLY sin.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

brucehylton said:


> One of my neighbors thought feeding my watch dog was a good idea. After asking him to send the dog home instead of feeding it, with him smiling about it liking his place better than mine, I told him I would have to shoot the animal if it wouldn't stay where it belonged. Two weeks later I seen him calling my dog over to his place and feeding it treats. When he seen me coming up the road, he shooed the dog home and smiled at me as I pulled in to my place. I promptly shot the dog and explained to him that I got rid of cars when they quit working also. He no longer calls my dogs over to his place or allows his to wander mine.


You couldn't keep your dog confined.
The neighbor fed it.
You shot the dog.
That's the stupidest thing I've ever heard.
There was only one animal wrong it that case and it was you.
Seems like a call to the county sheriff was needed.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

One of our dogs used to be a canine Houdini and could/ would find the smallest escape points. So we finally bought one of the invisible fence units and put it up so it's perimeter was a foot inside our fence. After several "shocking" experiences with it our dog decided staying in his own yard was a good idea.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

My **** hound has recently learned to climb her fence like a ladder. Quite entertaining to watch but aggravating at the same time.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

millertimedoneright said:


> My **** hound has recently learned to climb her fence like a ladder. Quite entertaining to watch but aggravating at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


I have a dvd of my first corgi climbing a 6 foot chain link fence when we lived in Long Beach. It is footage from the neighbor's security camera. She gave me a copy after she figured out what was setting off the motion detector on her system.

I about died. He was climbing the fence like a small child! I had to line the inside of the fencing with plywood to prevent him for climbing out.

Same dog figured out how to climb over a cinder block wall a few years later.
:brickwall:


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Ex inlaws dog climbed on top of the chicken coop and jumped the fence. When they moved the coop, she learned to climb. The electric fence did nothing but it could have been bc she was a chow and the collar wasn't fit properly. She never got into anything or bothered anyone. Just ran the 3 miles to the end of the road and back a few times even though they had 4 acres. She was weird like that.


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

The dog was a trained watchdog that had been degraded. No longer dependable. My liability and responsibility to mine and theirs continued no matter what. Putting the dog down was the responsible thing to do. Whether you believe in doing things yourself or having some one else do them for you is up to the individual. Your responsibility does not end when a 130 pound Rottweiler leaves your premises. Especially when it is trained to protect and follow orders from one person. I suppose I could have shot the neighbor. But that would not have helped the dog do its job.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

brucehylton said:


> The dog was a trained watchdog that had been degraded. No longer dependable. My liability and responsibility to mine and theirs continued no matter what. Putting the dog down was the responsible thing to do. Whether you believe in doing things yourself or having some one else do them for you is up to the individual. Your responsibility does not end when a 130 pound Rottweiler leaves your premises. Especially when it is trained to protect and follow orders from one person. I suppose I could have shot the neighbor. But that would not have helped the dog do its job.


Maybe rehoming the dog so it could have finished out its natural life rather than killing it because of your pride would have been the better choice. Either way you'd have to replace the dog but by rehoming the dog you don't look like a royal jerk.

Since your neighbor was the cause of your dog failing to do his job he is responsible. Had this situation been handled differently you could have sued the neighbor for the cost of a new dog and training for the new dog. But by heartlessly shooting the dog to "prove a point" you miss out on making your point in court and getting the better of your neighbor.

Growing up my folks had a dog that was a hunting dog. She had a job to do and was not allowed to roam. When she was diagnosed with cancer and couldn't go out in the fields and woods to hunt with my dad they made her comfortable to enjoy her last days. When she could no longer walk they had her put down. They still had to replace the dog but at least the dog got to experience tenderness from her master before she was sent over the rainbow bridge.

This goes for the farm cat my folks had. His job was to control the rodents in and around the house and farm. When he got the 'love bug' and wandered to another farm for some nookie my folks did not shoot him for failing to do his job. They spoke with the farmer who owned the farm the cat wandered to and turned the cat over to him to live out his life in enjoyment- screwing the female cats on that farm. They had to replace the cat BUT they did not kill him for failing to do his job.

I could go on like this but you'd still think being a heartless ass was the right call.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

brucehylton said:


> The dog was a trained watchdog that had been degraded. No longer dependable. My liability and responsibility to mine and theirs continued no matter what. Putting the dog down was the responsible thing to do. Whether you believe in doing things yourself or having some one else do them for you is up to the individual. Your responsibility does not end when a 130 pound Rottweiler leaves your premises. Especially when it is trained to protect and follow orders from one person. I suppose I could have shot the neighbor. But that would not have helped the dog do its job.


The dog had a job, but you had a responsibility. A bullet to the head was not part of that responsibility. What you did was to take the easy way out, for you. You commited to be responsible for the animal and you let the animal down. You owed it training, rehoming, whatever. You did NOT owe him a bullet.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

I have been training hunting dogs my entire life and I can tell you their is no such thing as a dog "failing". Any failure belongs to the trainer. If my dog doesn't do what I want it to do it is my fault not the animals. I see this same crap in the hunting world. "Oh I shot him cuz he didn't roll out after the hog was caught". So like I tell them types if that dog doesn't do what you want it's cuz you are either to ignorant or too lazy to train him like he should be. I have trained hog dogs into squirrel dogs, **** dogs into hog dogs, and just about every combination you can imagine so I know from experience a dog is what you make it into. In my experience the problem isn't the dog(except in some cases of aggression)it's the lazy owners. If you can't handle your breed you have no business owning one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Moose33 said:


> The dog had a job, but you had a responsibility. A bullet to the head was not part of that responsibility. What you did was to take the easy way out, for you. You commited to be responsible for the animal and you let the animal down. You owed it training, rehoming, whatever. You did NOT owe him a bullet.


Quoted for truth since I can't hit the 'LIKE' button a million times.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

millertimedoneright said:


> I have been training hunting dogs my entire life and I can tell you their is no such thing as a dog "failing". Any failure belongs to the trainer. If my dog doesn't do what I want it to do it is my fault not the animals. I see this same crap in the hunting world. "Oh I shot him cuz he didn't roll out after the hog was caught". So like I tell them types if that dog doesn't do what you want it's cuz you are either to ignorant or too lazy to train him like he should be. I have trained hog dogs into squirrel dogs, **** dogs into hog dogs, and just about every combination you can imagine so I know from experience a dog is what you make it into. In my experience the problem isn't the dog(except in some cases of aggression)it's the lazy owners. If you can't handle your breed you have no business owning one.


Again Quoted for truth!!!

I grew up raising and training hunting dogs. I have never had a dog "fail" but become too old or sick to hunt even though they want to with their last breath. I am currently working with a Brittany pup (in my avatar) that is of poor breeding (not champion lines) but he is sooooooooo eager to please he will keep trying to complete anything I set before him. He will never be a great hunting dog but he will be a GREAT dog period. He is loved and cared for even though he can't do the job he was bred for.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*The simple solution*

The simple solution is to stop feeding her.

The neighbors are feeding her and you don't have to.

:2thumb:


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

millertimedoneright said:


> I have been training hunting dogs my entire life and I can tell you their is no such thing as a dog "failing". Any failure belongs to the trainer. If my dog doesn't do what I want it to do it is my fault not the animals. I see this same crap in the hunting world. "Oh I shot him cuz he didn't roll out after the hog was caught". So like I tell them types if that dog doesn't do what you want it's cuz you are either to ignorant or too lazy to train him like he should be. I have trained hog dogs into squirrel dogs, **** dogs into hog dogs, and just about every combination you can imagine so I know from experience a dog is what you make it into. In my experience the problem isn't the dog(except in some cases of aggression)it's the lazy owners. If you can't handle your breed you have no business owning one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


I have a dog trainer friend that took an agressive (he bit four people) Golden and worked with him, rather than put him down. The dog is now a service dog for a young lady that is confined to a wheel chair. He still takes the dog and gives him some "off duty" time too. It can be done.


----------



## millertimedoneright (May 13, 2013)

I have worked with several aggressive dogs and sometimes it can be trained out of them. I have seen some have to be put down after going after children. That is the one thing that I will not put up with is any aggression towards children.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

millertimedoneright said:


> I have worked with several aggressive dogs and sometimes it can be trained out of them. I have seen some have to be put down after going after children. That is the one thing that I will not put up with is any aggression towards children.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


I completely agree.


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

Well my grand children have all been scared to a freeze position because of my dogs, and a couple bitten because they got too close to me. I still have my grandchildren, but not the dogs. I don't have time to train and retrain losers, dogs or people. Most people at least know how to follow directions and do their jobs. I have considered shooting several that didn't run fast enough. Any time you make a judgement about people over animals, you need to step in their shoes for a bit.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

101airborne said:


> One of our dogs used to be a canine Houdini and could/ would find the smallest escape points. So we finally bought one of the invisible fence units and put it up so it's perimeter was a foot inside our fence. After several "shocking" experiences with it our dog decided staying in his own yard was a good idea.


I second...

My daughter also had a canine Houdini till she bought the invisible fence unit.


----------



## brucehylton (Nov 6, 2010)

Two issues with dogs and owners this weekend locally. The first involved a rabbit barn and a pitbull getting caught and tied up while the owner was searched for. The man with the rabbits caught the dog and refrained from shooting it in the barn, called the law instead. Owner showed up on the second day and retrieved the dog by cutting the rope and taking it home without notifying the other party. Two hours later the dog was back after the rabbits and ran home before it could be shot. But they did find the owner this way. Who promptly denied knowledge of what the dog had done. The second involved some one shooting a wandering dog. The owner went searching for the shooter and threatened a neighbor who armed himself with a gun and ordered the man to leave. The dog owner attacked the neighbor and received two bullets for his effort and died shortly later. It is unknown at this time if the shooter will be charged or not. Turns out the shooter did not know of, or have anything to do with the dog shooting. Both the rabbit owner and the shooter in the other case are disabled. And both live in rural settings where, as in the killing case, it takes up to an hour to respond even to an emergency. The sheriffs office only responded with a phone call in the dog in the barn case.


----------

